

John Dvorak: The Death of Windows - jerryhuang100
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2421922,00.asp

======
jerryhuang100
(Or Everything That's Wrong With a PC person)

I found this article from John Dvorak is hilarious - while reading it on my
phone in an app. I used to read him a lot while young when PC mag is still in
print version. But in this article John even denies Android as a _computing
platform_ :

"All it can do is run rudimentary programs (apps) and open a browser. This is
a platform?"

Really?

~~~
brianmcc
Minor nuances aside, I found his argument quite strong. To me they _are_
different markets. Windows isn't dead any more than COBOL, it's not just not
where the growth is.

Whether or not some individuals live exclusively in an Apple/Android ecosystem
doesn't change the fact that many others do not, and live with Windows for
their working, and perhaps leisure, lives.

